# Creekn



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Had a pretty good day yesterday. Finished with 4 bass and 5 bream. Usually i catch one fish and move on but since I was wading up and floating down I decided to fish the holes a little more thoroughly. Had 2 bream and a bass come out of the first hole i stopped at. Then had the same thing happen again not too far after that. All fish caught on a boogle bug in the deeper sections. Saw a couple fish glued to the bottom that wouldn't come up so may need to start fishing a dropper soon.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Rad!


----------

